# Mỹ phẩm Organic, em là ai?



## thuhoai (15/6/18)

Khi chất lượng cuộc sống nâng cao, lối sống “xanh” gần gũi với thiên nhiên trở thành lựa chọn của người tiêu dùng cấp tiến. Theo đó, làn sóng mỹ phẩm organic (hữu cơ) cũng ngày càng trở nên phổ biến và đa dạng.

*MỸ PHẨM ORGANIC (HỮU CƠ) LÀ GÌ?*
Trong thực phẩm, khái niệm “hữu cơ” liên quan trực tiếp tới phương pháp nuôi trồng và xử lý sản phẩm. Để có thể đóng mác “organic”, rất nhiều tiêu chuẩn cần phải đạt đủ như độ an toàn của đất, nuôi cấy tách biệt khỏi những sản phẩm không hữu cơ, không sử dụng thuốc trừ sâu tổng hợp, phân bón gốc dầu hỏa hay bùn thải và không biến đổi gen (GMO-free).

Có thể nói mỹ phẩm organic vẫn là một mảng “xám” trong làn sóng mỹ phẩm “xanh” đang chiếm hữu thị trường tiêu dùng. Nếu chỉ chứa một vài thành phần hữu cơ dù là 100% natural (tự nhiên) thì chưa thể coi là mỹ phẩm organic. Hiện nay ngay tại các nước phương Tây phát triển nhất vẫn chưa có chính sách hay bộ luật quy chuẩn về mỹ phẩm organic. Dựa trên nghiên cứu của Soil Association từ Anh quốc, một số thương hiệu mang tên “organic” nổi tiếng như Dr.Organic hay The Organic Company chỉ có những sản phẩm natural nhưng không đạt tiêu chuẩn về phần trăm thành phần organic.




Nếu bạn muốn tìm một nhãn hàng mỹ phẩm organic chất lượng, hãy lưu ý đến những tổ chức cấp chứng chỉ uy tín. Tại châu Âu, Soil Association của Anh quốc, BDIH của Đức, Cosmebio và Ecocert của Pháp cùng ICEA của Ý phối hợp tạo nên tiêu chuẩn mỹ phẩm organic được quốc tế công nhận dưới tên gọi COSMOS. COSMOS có 2 logo chủ đạo là COSMOS Natural và COSMOS Organic. Để được gắn tiêu chuẩn COSMOS Organic, 95% thành phần nông nghiệp trong sản phẩm phải có nguồn gốc hữu cơ. Đối với các sản phẩm lưu lại trên da như serum, kem dưỡng, sản phẩm hoàn thiện phải chứa ít nhất 20% thành phần hữu cơ (trong đó bao gồm các thành phần hữu cơ được xử lý vật lý và hóa học nhưng không bao gồm nước và khoáng chất) và ít nhất 10% đối với sản phẩm rửa trôi.

*MỸ PHẨM ORGANIC LIỆU CÓ ĐI CÙNG CHẤT LƯỢNG?*
Với yêu cầu kiểm soát từ nguyên liệu tới chế biến cao, mỹ phẩm organic thường có giá thành cao hơn những mỹ phẩm thiên nhiên thông thường. Tuy nhiên giá thành cũng như nguyên liệu sạch chưa hẳn đã đảm bảo hiệu quả tối ưu. Không phải thành phần tổng hợp nào cũng có hại và không phải thành phần tự nhiên nào cũng tốt. Cục quản lý Thực phẩm và Dược phẩm Hoa Kỳ (FDA) trả lời rằng: “Nguồn gốc của thành phần không xác định được sự an toàn của nó. Ví dụ, nhiều loại thực vật dù có được trồng hữu cơ hay không vẫn có thể chứa các chất độc hại hoặc gây dị ứng”. Mỹ phẩm organic liệu có an toàn hơn mỹ phẩm thiên nhiên hay mỹ phẩm tổng hợp thông thường không? Quả trứng dưỡng môi EOS với nhiều dòng sản phẩm 100% thành phần thiên nhiên, 95% trong đó là organic, không chứa paraben, dầu khoáng, được nhiều ngôi sao ưa chuộng nhưng lại trở thành tâm điểm của nhiều vụ kiện kéo dài do sản phẩm gây kích ứng mạnh. Vậy cần lưu ý những điều gì khi lựa chọn mỹ phẩm organic?




*LỰA CHỌN SẢN PHẨM*
Hiệu quả của một sản phẩm dựa vào không chỉ nguyên liệu, mà còn chế biến, thử nghiệm công thức. Nguyên liệu thô chưa chắc đã có khả năng hấp thu tốt như nguyên liệu tổng hợp dù có nguồn gốc organic hay không. Một số loại dầu ép hữu cơ có khả năng bít lỗ chân lông gây mụn nếu như dùng trực tiếp lên da, kể cả dầu dừa và dầu ôliu. Vì vậy không nên cứ vì là dầu hữu cơ ép lạnh mà tùy ý đắp lên da.

Để chọn mỹ phẩm organic tốt, rất nhiều yếu tố cần được tính toán kỹ lưỡng. Đặc biệt là với sản phẩm hiệu quả cao với tác dụng làm mờ vết thâm nám, sáng da hay chống nhăn đôi khi cần tới sự can thiệp của những công thức tổng hợp độc quyền. Pitera™ của SK-II, NCTF của Filorga hay 4MSK của Shiseido tuy không phải là những chất organic nhưng luôn đem lại hiệu quả hàng đầu về cải thiện làn da.
_



Kem rửa mặt chiết xuất hoa cúc AURELIA




Nước cân bằng dưỡng da SK-II_​
Để hạn chế chất bảo quản trong mỹ phẩm, giảm thành phần nước cũng là một hướng phát triển tiềm năng. Khi nhìn vào danh sách nguyên liệu của tủ mỹ phẩm nhà bạn, water/aqua (nước) luôn là nguyên liệu đầu tiên. Chúng có thể chiếm tới 70%. Nước là điều kiện cho vi khuẩn và nấm mốc phát triển. Phần lớn chất bảo quản cần thiết để hạn chế hiệu quả các vi sinh vật có hại sinh sôi. Do đó, công thức không chứa nước cho phép cải thiện độ ổn định, loại bỏ chất nhũ hóa hoặc chất phụ gia khác trong mỹ phẩm. Whamisa không chỉ là hãng mỹ phẩm thiên về nguyên liệu hữu cơ lên men được chứng nhận BDIH mà còn là một hãng mỹ phẩm waterless (không chứa nước) tiên phong. Whamisa Organic Flowers Toner Deep Rich với 97,40% nguyên liệu organic đặc sánh từng giọt như serum là sự lựa chọn hoàn hảo cho làn da khô.
_



Xịt khoáng nho hữu cơ Grape Water CAUDALIE




Nước cân bằng dưỡng ẩm Organic Flowers Toner Deep Rich WHAMISA_​*CHỨNG NHẬN KHÔNG PHẢI LÀ TẤT CẢ*
Oskia, Aurelia là một vài cái tên trong những hãng mỹ phẩm sử dụng nguyên liệu organic nhưng không đăng ký chứng nhận. Oskia cho rằng, với yêu cầu ngặt nghèo của COSMOS, họ bị hạn chế nguồn nguyên liệu để tạo nên sản phẩm mong muốn. Ngoài ra, nhiều hãng mỹ phẩm thiên nhiên cũng cho ra đời những sản phẩm hay dòng mỹ phẩm organic. Hãng mỹ phẩm thiên nhiên Caudalie nổi tiếng của Pháp cho ra đời xịt khoáng Grape Water 100% chiết xuất từ nho hữu cơ.
_



Kem tái tạo da FILORGA




Serum chống ô nhiễm Citylife Booster OSKIA
_​_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------

